# Team RadioShack sure has had a strong early season



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1-2-3 and 5 of the top 7 in the TT at the Driedaagse prologue. 

Andreas Kloden out-sprinting a group including Sammy Sanchez yesterday at Tirreno-Adriatico. 

Man I hate to be the guy posting this but the thought occurred to me.

That is all.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Um, aren't Kloden and Sanchez racing Paris-Nice?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

With St. Lance of Texas gone maybe there's more of the "good stuff" to go around.:lol:


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Good for them. Nice to see a TEAM making noise in alot of races and not just putting all the eggs in the Tours basket.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Tight Nipples said:


> With St. Lance of Texas gone maybe there's more of the "good stuff" to go around.:lol:



shhh, be careful lest you offend some rbr members (no names mentioned)....


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

rubbersoul said:


> shhh, be careful lest you offend some rbr members (no names mentioned)....


You mean that I just pharted in church?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Tight Nipples said:


> You mean that I just pharted in church?


more like sharted!:thumbsup:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Riders/Teams tend to come out like gangbusters when they're looking for jobs/sponsors.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Andreas Kloden out-sprinting a group including Sammy Sanchez yesterday at Tirreno-Adriatico.


All I can say is that was one sorry looking sprint. And then there's the speculation that Sanchez may have accidentally been braking, given he had a finger around his left break.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Kloden and Sanchez are racing Paris-Nice.

As for crushing the Driedaagse prologue, awesome. Next stop, Tour of the Gila.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Its the special Radio Shack batteries in the seat tube that add 40 watts of power instead of 20. Just wait till they drop the hammer on Cancellara this year at Paris-Roubiaux.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

ragweed said:


> All I can say is that was one sorry looking sprint. And then there's the speculation that Sanchez may have accidentally been braking, given he had a finger around his left break.


He was briftin'!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, Sanchez was looking like had some sort of mechanical the way he dropped back after his attack. I think almost everyone was surprised Kloeden (including Kloeden) took a stage like that over Sanchez. 

I don't have a real opinion either way, but perhaps RS has had a plan to focus a lot on the early races. Riders like Sanchez aren't in form yet, so it's not too hard to believe an on-form rider beats them. July is another ball game.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

chiguhrr said:


> Kohl revealed that coin in 2009?
> 
> Whenever Freiburg was. Time is irrelevant. He's an obvious fraud.
> 
> That's why the Germans disowned these people.


Funny how they didn't mind back when East Germany practically invented systematic doping in it's sports programs. Whichever way the wind blows...


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> Funny how they didn't mind back when East Germany practically invented systematic doping in it's sports programs. Whichever way the wind blows...


Do you think anyone in East Germany could/would have spoken up about it in the 70's? Really? 

West Germany was always vocal about the possibility of the East German programs.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Kloeden clean... Good one. He was in the old days T-Mobile team... He was in the first generation Astana... He was implicated in the Austrian case... He now rides for Johan... 1+1=2 and apparently, the AFLD thinks so too. They have done some targeted testing on him during Paris-Nice...


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Kloden's name was all over the Freiburg report

http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,621414,00.html

He eventually paid $35,000 to make it go away. Been tested 8 times at Paris Nice.....I feel sorry for those who do not believe in miracles because Kloden has never tested positive and is one of the most tested riders.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Kloden's name was all over the Freiburg report
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,621414,00.html
> 
> He eventually paid $35,000 to make it go away. Been tested 8 times at Paris Nice.....I feel sorry for those who do not believe in miracles because Kloden has never tested positive and is one of the most tested riders.


I see what you did their...out of curiosity how many minutes a day do you not seethe with anger at LA? 10? 15? None?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Perico said:


> I see what you did their...out of curiosity how many minutes a day do you not seethe with anger at LA? 10? 15? None?


Post not poster.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Post not poster.


Mirror, look in it for the first time.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Whats with the Shack hate? I don't see anyone pointing fingers at Rabobank? They've been kicking everyone's assess. The whole teams been winning. So what does that make of them? 

Even the young guys on the shack are doing well and I would like to believe that this new generation of young riders are riding on pure ability. Also its well known that this is the last of year of the shack sponsorship. So its no surprise that the team as a whole is trying to get results early in the season to attract sponsors.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd like to believe the next generation is riding on pure ability too. But I can't. Besides the list of next gen riders who've tested positive, there's the row of 6'3" 260lb junior high linemen down the road that keep crapping on my rose colored glasses.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perico said:


> I see what you did their...out of curiosity how many minutes a day do you not seethe with anger at LA? 10? 15? None?


Only when he transitions to hate the people who don't hate LA.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Lets try to stay on topic instead of insulting those that you disagree with.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Lets try to stay on topic instead of insulting those that you disagree with.


Have you met Mr. Kettle?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Have you met Mr. Kettle?


I have over 450 posts here. Show me one where I am insulting another poster.

I consistently bring information to this forum. Quite often the response to this is insults, baiting, and deliberate dissinformation.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Lets try to stay on topic instead of insulting those that you disagree with.


Hypocrite

Pot calling the kettle black

Still can't find a mirror to look into

Is there any other way I can say that you, of all people, should not be whining about people going to insults when you disagree with them since you are the king of it?


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I have over 450 posts here. Show me one where I am insulting another poster.
> 
> I consistently bring information to this forum. Quite often the response to this is insults, baiting, and deliberate dissinformation.


1) If you are going to try to use a word like disinformation learn to spell it, you simply look foolish when you can't spell a big word.

2) Most of the "information" you bring to this forum is you spinning everything into anti-LA...even topics not having to do with him...like this one.

3) Just four days ago you told someone "You again confirm your only goal is to derail any real discussion of the topic" and "With every post you prove that your only intent is to disrupt the conversation, not add to it." Those are clearly insults.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3259953&postcount=21

4) You are going to hurt your shoulder if you keep spending so much time trying to pat yourself on the back for no reason.

That was waaaay too easy, please try next time.:lol:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Perico said:


> 1) If you are going to try to use a word like disinformation learn to spell it, you simply look foolish when you can't spell a big word.
> 
> 2) Most of the "information" you bring to this forum is you spinning everything into anti-LA...even topics not having to do with him...like this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point. 

You just spent an hour combing through my posts and the best you can can come up with is that? It is clear that what I wrote was an accurate description events, not an insult. 

Perhaps you should try to discuss the topic instead of your normal insults and baiting? If you feel that I have written something that is not true then perhaps you should provide an aterntive view/information instead of insults?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Doc rules, Perico drools.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Please use the ignore feature, this is getting old


----------

